# Digest verification failed

## uhai

energe -puD system ergibt das hier:

```
Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/net-wireless/bluez/bluez-4.95-r1.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 5a9f24cd013f69065dc65b77010075511b10d180

 * Expected: d87892234a975ba3d92dce3951a51a6208c4853e

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/net-wireless/bluez/bluez-4.95.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 51b206abd150a7f67eddfc45e0d1b92354533f50

 * Expected: 51457444bea018297448490b816abcbb2fc560c1

```

Erneutes syncen hilft nicht - kann ich die Überprüfung umgehen oder  sollte man das nicht tun? Ist abwarten und später syncen besser?

uhai

----------

## Erdie

Meistens hilft nach einer bestimmten zeit nochmal zu syncen.

----------

## bas89

Habe hier auch ein Digest-Problem. Morgen sieht man weiter.

----------

## Josef.95

Ist ja ungewöhnlich...

habt ihr eventuell ein defektes Dateisystem gehabt, zb durch ein unsauberes aushängen bei einen Stromausfall oder ähnliches?

Ansonsten hilft es eventuell mal den kompletten portage Tree zu erneuern.

Etwa wie folgt:

/usr/portage umbenennen (verschieben)

dann einen aktuellen portage Snashot neu entpacken,  so wie im Handbuch bei der Installation von Gentoo beschrieben,

dann überprüfen ob das Profil noch korrekt gesetzt ist und ein "emerge --sync" durchführen.

Beachtet bitte das  /usr/portage/distfiles ggf zurück-gesichert werden sollte.

Wenn das so trotz sauberen aushängen der Laufwerke dennoch häufiger vorkommt könnte es auch eine sich verabschiedende HDD sein.

----------

## bas89

Neenee, bei mir zumindest war das Problem am nächsten Tage weg.

----------

## uhai

.. ich hab es noch...

Ich habe bereits mehrfach gesynct und der Fehler bleibt. Beom booten hatte ich in den vergangenen Tage ein paar mal einen kernel panic. Das ist aber mit dem aktuellen kernel 2.6.39-r3 nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Und die Kiste hatte sich ein paar mal im laufenden Betrieb aufgehängt....

Vielleicht doch etwas ernsteres? Reicht es eventuell, das betroffen Paket aus /usr/portage zu löschen und erneut zu syncen?

uhai

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nun das hatte ich mal bei einem Defekten Dateisystem meines Httpreplicant-Servers. Dies habe ich dann gelöst indem ich die entsprechenden distfiles gelöscht habe damit die neu herunter geladen werden müssen.

Eine Synchronisation sollte auch helfen.

Gegebenenfalls kann es aber sein das sich die Versionen der Quell-Pakete ändern und dann kommt immer der von dir beschriebene Fehler. Dies hatte ich schon z.B. bei Google-Earth. Es hat sich mit der Zeit aber verbessert. Sonst wähle doch einfach einen anderen Mirror aus..?

----------

## bas89

Klingt für mich nach Defekten auf der Platte, dessen Elektronik, Kabel oder Mainboardcontroller. Bitte mach auf jeden Fall Backups und ein e2fsck -f auf die Partitionen.

----------

